# Well we’ve decided



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are away for two months

Possibally 

Our son has chosen a new partner 

And the house they are doing up is a shambles 

She is pregnant and has two kids from a previous marriage 

He has our Issy 

Adopted 

But fiercely mine 

Do I have a new grandchild ?

He says we do

And for him to finally have a child of his own is priceless 

Make no mistake , he loves the ground Issy walks on 

Although she’s damaged.by alchohol syndrome 

But I don’t know these two kids ,And sadly I’m not even sure the baby is his

But when I see it I will

It isn’t how I envisioned things

The lead to all this I can’t tell you

Sa dra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Missed to say

They can stay here 

We will pay for electric ,gas and anything else 

And who knows my grandchild will stay here 

Safe 

And maybe she/ he 

Is not my grandchild

Do I really care 

My Issie is not my blood grandchild 

I’m nobody’s blood grandchild 

Or even blood daughter 

Im Alberts wife 

54 years 

So yes that counts for something 

Between us

We’ve raised this lot

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done, Sandra, on coming to a decision. Only time will tell if it is the right one. It is certainly the kindest one. But that is what we expect from you.
Sometimes people just have to be shown what can be achieved in life. Once this new family live in your lovely home they will aspire to one of their own and, perhaps, to be a family unit such as you and Albert have created. Let's hope so.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just to say take great care and safe travels wherever you roam.

Hurrggssss Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well they fell on the chance to stay here

Worried about the baby and the dust 

And her two kids are really quite delightful, I think 

And more importantly so is she 

Reminds me of living with fruit boxes for kitchen storage 

His mums distain , or maybe disappointment 

But I grew to love that person 

Who knows she might just grow to love me

And me her 

And in this world we need all the love we can get 

And don’t think I’ve forgotten my Ex daughter in law 

I’ll take Izzy anytime she needs to rebuild her life , when Our son can’t take her due to work 

And she’s rebuilding it with a new partner 

And maybe I’ll fade from her life , or maybe not 

I’m here willing to continue to be part of it 

To be the one who ensures this kid belongs to her mum and dad 

Goodness knows I’m well practised 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So pleased for you Sandra 

Hope that all the Karma that you and Albert have in your house rubs off on them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Pat

It wasn’t a hard decision

Years ago we went to Israel

Gave up everything we had to make that journey

Don’t ask 

Found we could live with nothing 

Now we have everything we need

But we need to release a grasp on it 

It’s not who we really are 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ray

Those Huuuggs are important 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Great decision, keep us posted with your travels. Be safe, and to your joints... be good, or else!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sandra you have a heart as wide as the Grand Canyon and we all know that your maternal instincts will ensure that things work out for your new child. I also know that you and Albert wold never let anyone live in conditions that were challenging if you could help them....

I am sure that you will have a great trip and am really pleased that you are now in a place where you can - of course having someone living there also makes sure that the house is safe.

Take care and enjoy every day you are away - you both deserve it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad your finally getting away. Where to this time?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think she is going to try out an electric bike in the Netherlands aren't you Sandra?

Wherever you go I hope you'll be pain & worry free and have a relaxing time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I was so looking forward to nobody living in the house Dave 

I’d stripped the beds cleaned all cobwebs :wink2:>

Closed the doors , washed the windows , even the curtains 

Whenever we’ve been away someone wants to stay here

Usually grandkids 

And believe me it’s less than pristine when we return 

And I’m guessing, only guessing mind you 

Three kids and a new baby doesn’t equal pristine 

Once upon a time I couldn’t care less 

But now it’s getting harder to to clean even after two of us 

The bits that are low or high 

But I’m guessing when im dead it won’t be clean skirtingboards or coving 

That I’m remembered for 

sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aldra said:


> But I'm guessing when im dead it won't be clean skirtingboards or coving
> 
> That I'm remembered for
> 
> sandra


You're absolutely right Sandra - and what a great comfort that is, to me and, I imagine, many others!!

When are you off? Have a wonderful trip.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You can always say NO Sandra.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

PS

If I’m remembered at all 

But I will be 

If only because I’m an argumentative so and so 

I cook good meals, the grandkids I feed and spoil 

Until they get to a certain age when I expect them to have a point of view and to argue it 

The kids, I’ve passed beyond their views now 

We agree or don’t 

What did the Midrash say 

My people have overcome me 

Or maybe not just yet >>:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Why not book a "One off deep clean" from one of those cleaning companies for when you return? Go on you know you are worth it!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> You can always say NO Sandra.
> 
> Ray.


It seems I can't 
I need a good reason

Is it my newly decorated house ?

Is it the price of gas an electric used in my absence ?

Is it my house is more important than people?

No, I have a son, who as far as I'm concerned went about things in the wrong way

And who knows how often I went about things in the wrong way

This is a house, bricks and mortar

Loved by me

But it's just a house

I doubt it will care a fig about me when I'm gone

I may of course leave an aura

I believe families do

But I'm wired as you know

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When we first started doing longer stints in the MH my husband would broach the possibility of letting our house out while we were away. But it took me a few years to get to the point of accepting the idea.

And after (good) tenants were in I wondered why I'd taken so long! 

You did say you'd be paying for utilities used, and I wonder why? Your family would be using gas etc if they were living in their own space so would expect to pay for it. 

Also, as we all know on campsites, when electricity is free, or included, it's often a case of Let's use as much as we can.

But I guess, if you've already said you will, it's a bit difficult.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I doubt that they would abuse utilities Jean

I really don’t care about them paying for what they use, it’s not important 

I would expect them to keep the house warm, the kids clothing and the kids clean :grin2:

If they use up Alberts woodstore on the log fire he will kill them when we return >

But I think there is plenty to go round

The truth is what goes around comes around one way or the other 

They are bringing the baby things round, still boxed up, because of the dust at their house they haven’t been able to unpack it 

The onsuite bathroom is almost finished, the new shower great, unfortunately it will be without a sink as we are running out of time and need to concentrate on preparing the van 

At least I’ve managed to clean all the dust away, from all the upstairs, how does it manage to get everywhere ?

Have finally finished it all today, all bedding washed because it was all dusty , all bedrooms fresh and clean 

Some curtains need to be rehung , they may need to make up the beds, I find that quite hard to do these days 

Although Megs is here this next weekend 

But she’ll make up her own bed

These silly things that happen with old age 

When wrists and hands succumb to arthritis 

And in my case 

Hips, shoulders, knees and toes :frown2::grin2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spent some time in the MH 

What is it about me and theMH ?

I hate cleaning and sorting it 

It’s not so bad, a few hours would do it 

So I’ve cleaned some windows 

Recleaned the fridge 

Checked the oven, which is clean anyway 

I won’t make up the beds, Albert will do that 

I struggle with my wrists and hands now 

Polished the wood 

And left it for today 

I really don’t love it 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are `thinking´about going somewhere, but its both too hot still to go and too hot to be cleaning anywhere 
so don't come here Sandra, skirting boards are covered in dust, :grin2: as is the car and Navajo. Hans says don't waste energy because they haven't finished kicking up dust in the fields yet, its really bad this year because of the drought.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wasn’t thinking of coming Jan

But if I did I certainly wouldn’t be looking at your skirting boards 

Helped by the fact I couldn’t see them anyway 

Remember I have short leg syndrome

And Shadows feet are clipped on top

But his pads are long, thick and hairy 

So yetti paws still

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> I wasn't thinking of coming Jan
> 
> But if I did I certainly wouldn't be looking at your skirting boards
> 
> ...


I was joking because you were talking about how you like to leave the house ***** and span, skirting boards all dusted etc. etc. Blow the skirting boards, if the fluffy duster doesn't get the dust off it stays, I'm not getting down on my hands and knees.

Orf to bed now, its nearly midnight for goodness sake.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan 

If I got down on my hands and knees 

I’d be there permantly 

I can’t remember when me and the floor met

I do love my house to be spotless

But it’s helped by the fact that my eyesight isn’t that good now 

So nearly spotless is good enough 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What is it with you and cleanliness Sandra? is it that it is next to Godliness?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Jan
> 
> If I got down on my hands and knees
> 
> ...


Our Heike is on holiday in Southern Ireland and sent this photo, oh how I wish I could bob down like that still.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Sandra


Cannot find your electric tricycle posts.


I have sent you a PM with a post on MHFun offering an almost new one.


Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Got your PM Geoff and answered it 

It’s a electric tricycle that I can peddle I’m after

Thanks though 

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

aldra said:


> Got your PM Geoff and answered it
> 
> It's a electric tricycle that I can peddle I'm after
> 
> ...


Sorry - misconstruded


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think they are called "Pedal Assist"


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

patp said:


> What is it with you and cleanliness Sandra? is it that it is next to Godliness?


No it's just I come from the era of spring cleaning

Nowadays I'm so slow

It lasts till autumn :grin2:

But really I was just cleaning up after the shower fitting

No way is this house pristine

I trade on memories past 
Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't wait to get our house back to 'normal' after guests even just for dinners.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don't keep inviting them then


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I understand That

Especially after the Friday meal

Just to get back to normality 

Priceless 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But of course we no longer do the Friday meal

Do I miss it?

Well a bit 

I miss the grandkids running about on mass 

I miss the kids arguing with each other 

( them ignoring the kids I don’t miss )

But the truth is I’m old and slower 

Compared to what I was 

Meals take longer to prepare 

And they all come individually now 

It’s a virtual open house as they come before we or they go away on holiday 

Must be our age 

Perhaps they need to pay a last tribute just in case 

From child to grandchildren they arrive 

To touch base 

Is that not special ? They still touch base 

From 53 years to 45

Grandkids 24 to 9

Who knows maybe for the last time 

For us possibally , not I hope for them I hope

But hey at the age of 74

A journey I started at 49 as a grandmother

I didn’t expect to repeat at 74

I thought at least I’d be a great grandma 

But of course I’ve always been a great grandma really

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes, I was thinking it must be an age thing, but I have always like my own space. Don't like staying with other people and don't like them coming here. My brother is the same. He visits us from the States and stays in a local Air BnB even though we have room for him and his son.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

patp said:


> Yes, I was thinking it must be an age thing, but I have always like my own space. Don't like staying with other people and don't like them coming here. My brother is the same. He visits us from the States and stays in a local Air BnB even though we have room for him and his son.


We have solved that problem in the past by moving into the MH and let the 'guests' have the house - well one of them owns a share.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m already panicking 

Will they need to live here till Christmas 

Even though we’re back 

I’m not in love with the MH 

Otherwise I’d live in it when we return

To give them more time 

But when I get back from a trip

I’ve loved it 

But I tumble into my house 

So glad to be home 

So maybe they will stay if necessary till Christmas if their house isn’t good 

And maybe her and me will gel 

Or hate each other for time immoral 

Of course we won’t 

I ain’t got time immoral anymore 

And just maybe that baby will be the mediator 

Who knows 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But I won’t send them back to a house full of dust , unfinished 

Our son will work himselt to the bone to try to make it habitable 

And and I 

Will risk falling out with them for ever if they need to live with me 

Even I wouldn’t live with me given the choice 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I am sure that they will be champing at the bit to get back to their own house Sandra. Even now the lady will be fretting about how long it will be until she can be in her own place,with her own things around her. It’s what us women do!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well to be fair

I admire this gal

Two kids of her own 

And our Izzy 

And a new baby on the way 

A house demolished

But our peter is a bit special 

He’ll build that house for his family 

When he bought it he bought it for two 

Not six 

With a little help 

It will be fine

And he for all his faults will be an excellent dad to those two

As he’s been to Izzy 

But for him 

It will make no difference outwardly 

But he’ll have a child 

And for him it’s important 

So for him I hope it’s his 

For me 

Well it’s number 11 

And some how I adore them all 

And my first Megan is here this weekend 

She lived here whist her mum was at university in Sheffield 

Changed her nappy’s , took her to nursery 

And she’s turned out 

A beligerent know it all

But as a lawyer in the making 

She’ll be fine 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Today

Her dad picked her up

And brought with him her baby half brother 

How he struggled 

Born too soon, in intensive care 

Meningitis 

And he sat there in is car seat 

Beautiful , growing so well 

Not one of mine

But related to one of mine 

And yes we kept in touch with our Megan’s dad throughout 24 years 

Even though he never married her mum 

And so he’s one of ours 

And I’m so proud of his new baby 

A brother to megs 

And she’s over the moon 

It’s a new world 

For us married 54 years

It’s different 

Sandra


----------

